
The Last Country in the World Where Divorce Is Illegal (2015) - Tomte
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/01/19/the-last-country-in-the-world-where-divorce-is-illegal-philippines-catholic-church/
======
Ultramanoid
_The Philippines is now the only country in the world that denies divorce to
the majority of its citizens; it is the last holdout among a group of
staunchly Catholic countries where the church has fought hard to enforce its
views on the sanctity of marriage. Pope Francis, who visited the Philippines
last week, has urged his bishops to take a more forgiving stance toward
divorced Catholics, but this is a moot point in the Philippines: There is no
such thing as a divorced Catholic._

